# Uber drivers complain they are forced to break the law to do their job



## everythingsuber (Sep 29, 2015)

Pretty simple don't go near the phone if you are stationary at lights.

---

Uber driver Jayesh* tapped his phone just once when a police car pulled him over.

A new trip had just popped up on the driver's Uber app on his phone, which was mounted to his car.

So Jayesh made sure he stopped at the traffic lights in Greensborough in Melbourne's north-east, before tapping his screen to accept the trip.

But the fact that his car was stationary, or that he was working as an Uber driver didn't sway the police officer who handed him a ticket: a $484 fine and the loss of four demerit points.

Jayesh is among tens of thousands of Uber drivers across the country who are frequently having to weigh up whether they should break the law to do their job.

https://amp.theage.com.au/national/...-the-law-to-do-their-job-20190110-p50qm8.html


----------



## RoboRider (Aug 26, 2018)

We have a separate thread on this that started a few days ago before this story comes out - https://uberpeople.net/threads/official-position-on-mobile-phone-usage.304504/unread. Biggest question in my mind is how does the police officer know that you didn't tap your phone to make or receive a call, control your music app, or use navigation functions ... because all of those are legal!

Also interesting in the thread here linked on that story there is discussion that showed the issue was raised with Uber back in 2017. The weasle word cop out pushing all the blame on the drivers in the article is also bound to get a lot of people upset


----------



## Ray2004 (Dec 1, 2017)

https://www.smh.com.au/business/wor...-the-law-to-do-their-job-20190110-p50qm8.html

And child in taxi without carseat is OK too. Should we all just paint our car yellow and put cab stickers on? 

"Taxi drivers also have to tap a screen when a new job appears on the despatch system attached to the car's dashboard.

But this system is exempted from the road rules, so police do not issue penalty notices to drivers accepting trips while driving"


----------



## RoboRider (Aug 26, 2018)

I had two occasions today where I had to decline rides due to no car seat. It somehow felt foolish explaining to them that their only option was to call a taxi


----------



## DA08 (Mar 18, 2017)

RoboRider said:


> I had two occasions today where I had to decline rides due to no car seat. It somehow felt foolish explaining to them that their only option was to call a taxi


or bring a child seat.... Lol


----------



## Homebrand Taxi (Mar 30, 2016)

BuckleUp said:


> Dude, lonely? Seeking validation? There's exactly the same thread ppl have been replying to all day. Geez....


Many threads make the rich tapestry that is UP.


----------



## RoboRider (Aug 26, 2018)

Seat requirements vary by age so nope. Got cancel fee for one but not the other but then I was only like 500m away from that one


----------



## Ray2004 (Dec 1, 2017)

RoboRider said:


> I had two occasions today where I had to decline rides due to no car seat. It somehow felt foolish explaining to them that their only option was to call a taxi


Happened to me only once and the lady said another driver took her and her son for the same exact trip before and he didn't cancel. It's always another uber driver


----------



## ST DYMPHNA son (Aug 10, 2017)

...whoever does not understand that 100% of the responsibilities is on driver deserves all what is coming... Über spend Zillions of dollars on "shrinks" whose conclusion was that an average driver is stupid and greedy...Über does not have to lobby for changes of the law,there is enough stupid drivers who will take a risk of a few hundreds dollars in fines or losing driving license to earn $10...moron drivers don't even stop further requests while on the trip,therefore potentially "killing the surge"and protecting from accidental ping coming and "automatically touching the screen,-Greed,Greed,Greed you stupid b........d if you act like this...


----------



## Goatsheep (Mar 28, 2018)

RoboRider said:


> We have a separate thread on this that started a few days ago before this story comes out - https://uberpeople.net/threads/official-position-on-mobile-phone-usage.304504/unread. Biggest question in my mind is how does the police officer know that you didn't tap your phone to make or receive a call, control your music app, or use navigation functions ... because all of those are legal!
> 
> Also interesting in the thread here linked on that story there is discussion that showed the issue was raised with Uber back in 2017. The weasle word cop out pushing all the blame on the drivers in the article is also bound to get a lot of people upset


In 2017 Uber was still illegal. They legalised after September. So they have no leg to voice out their concern. Only canaries were included in the discussion.


----------



## RoboRider (Aug 26, 2018)

Goatsheep said:


> In 2017 Uber was still illegal. They legalised after September. So they have no leg to voice out their concern. Only canaries were included in the discussion.


Well the Vic Roads guy said that "Uber had stated previously that there system was not a dispatch system but this was when they were operating illegally in Victoria" so they obviously had some opportunity for input


----------



## RoboRider (Aug 26, 2018)

Putting aside the question of legality of actions ... I see just as many taxi drivers playing with their dispatch system while they are driving so any argument that their system is 'safer' is just BS


----------



## 95223 (Feb 21, 2017)

its always at the "policeman's" - - - - - - Discretion...................


----------



## Thing (Oct 7, 2016)

The last week of my uber career meant that I had the _balls_ to tell it how it was and a bit more

One of the unfortunate tosspots to receive my advice was a 30's couple with 2 toddlers ... same argument, the other uber driver did it..
To which I berated them quite harshly on how bad parents they were for risking their kids lives to save a few $$$... I really gave them _what for_, and expected de-activation within 24 hours due to my ott rant... however, no complaint.. maybe they were shocked into reality


----------



## Icecool (Feb 8, 2016)

https://www.smh.com.au/business/wor...-the-law-to-do-their-job-20190110-p50qm8.html


----------



## Bondi rider (May 3, 2017)

I read the article in the Sydney Morning Herald;; basically we are breaking the law every time we touch the phone to accept a ride and the car is on. The article states that for us to accept a job or touch the phone, the car should be parked and engine off. On the police eyes, we are breaking the law and Uber is just not giving an statement or taking responsibility. 
What can we do? Are cameras going to find us for touching the phone ?


----------



## DurrrrrHurrrrr (Feb 13, 2018)

I disagree with the headline Uber is not a job. It’s a way to share your ride with someone else for profit.

Though it does beg the question does Uber deem it acceptable to stop and park your car mid poo to accept another pax? 

I have never done poo but I assume you still need to accept the extra pax or is it automatically accepted? If not Uber now has a good excuse to make it auto or for that matter make all trips automatic


----------



## ST DYMPHNA son (Aug 10, 2017)

Bondi rider said:


> I read the article in the Sydney Morning Herald;; basically we are breaking the law every time we touch the phone to accept a ride and the car is on. The article states that for us to accept a job or touch the phone, the car should be parked and engine off. On the police eyes, we are breaking the law and Uber is just not giving an statement or taking responsibility.
> What can we do? Are cameras going to find us for touching the phone ?


...we,the drivers are redundant nobody's,not even a workforce, Über does not give a "Continental" as every second next idiot is born...your is responsibility,all of it,for business purpose Über is calling us Partners,Independent Contractors,Über will take 25% of the fare,but to adjust for this we can have 100% of everything else...think about it next time you accept pool...


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

BuckleUp said:


> Dude, lonely? Seeking validation? There's exactly the same thread ppl have been replying to all day. Geez....


Are you going to be ok or do we need to get the trauma center ready for your arrival ?


----------



## Dhaw (Jun 28, 2017)

COP OUT. An Uber spokeswoman said drivers were independent contractors and were therefore not required to accept trips.


----------



## RoboRider (Aug 26, 2018)

They can't maintain the line that it is the driver's choice to accept a job if they auto accept


----------



## Icecool (Feb 8, 2016)

The mean of a job “is a task or piece of work, especially one that is paid.” so Uber is a job . 
I think this another article done by the taxis lobbyist to scare off drivers from doing Uber . It could be fake news . Notice they keep on saying that the taxis don’t have the problems of accepting jobs with the phone so it is much safer than Uber . Really you just tap the screen of the phone to accept the jobs. It doesn’t take 15 second .


----------



## dms (Jun 26, 2016)

Uber drivers should retaliate by reporting all police on apps like Tom Tom & Waze, it will screw up their revenue earning and their RBTs.


----------



## Krusty (Jan 26, 2018)

dms said:


> Uber drivers should retaliate by reporting all police questions on apps like Tom Tom & Waze, it will screw up their revenue earning and their RBTs.


Or do what the French do ...

https://www.breitbart.com/europe/20...ts-destroyed-60-percent-french-speed-cameras/


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2017)

Icecool said:


> https://www.smh.com.au/business/wor...-the-law-to-do-their-job-20190110-p50qm8.html


Uber does not force anyone into the car and accept trip requests. For a driver to claim they are under duress to accept requests is simply stupid, and stupidity is not a viable excuse for breaking the law.
As for the question of whether driving uber is a job, it is irrelevant. One might consider it a full time job but that doesn't change the fact that they have a relationship with uber as an independent contractor. As always, read what you agree to before jumping to conclusions.


----------



## Ivan B (Feb 13, 2018)

Looks like we may have to go back in time and use 2-way radios for dispatch.
Par for the course with these bastards, should blend in with our multi-billion-dollar 19th-century transport system that has disrupted the city for nearly two years.

_Jayesh's name has been changed, it used to be Tom._


----------



## DA08 (Mar 18, 2017)

Icecool said:


> The mean of a job "is a task or piece of work, especially one that is paid." so Uber is a job .
> I think this another article done by the taxis lobbyist to scare off drivers from doing Uber . It could be fake news . Notice they keep on saying that the taxis don't have the problems of accepting jobs with the phone so it is much safer than Uber . Really you just tap the screen of the phone to accept the jobs. It doesn't take 15 second .


Was thinking the same. . This has taxi written all over it...


----------



## osii (Aug 21, 2014)

voice activated "accept"


----------



## Cvi (Jul 25, 2015)

"Drivers can legally use a phone while they are driving if it's in a holder, but only for phone calls, music or GPS."

...And tapping to accept a trip is the least distracting of these other uses for a phone. 

This really makes me angry.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2017)

topoftheworldMA said:


> if you cancel this ride & dont provide free labor because its less than 10 miles & doesnt cover costs at 1975 cab rates we will fire you.
> 
> thats duress coersion buddy
> 
> ...


Who said they will fire you? Uber? If they threatened you in writing can you post here for us to see?

For one thing, they can't fire you because they don't employ you. They can cease their agreement with you as an independent contractor, but they can't fire you.

So I'm not really sure what you are arguing.


----------



## DA08 (Mar 18, 2017)

[email protected] said:


> Who said they will fire you? Uber? If they threatened you in writing can you post here for us to see?
> 
> For one thing, they can't fire you because they don't employ you. They can cease their agreement with you as an independent contractor, but they can't fire you.
> 
> So I'm not really sure what you are arguing.


Hes from us.. . Different world there lol... 


topoftheworldMA said:


> if you cancel this ride & dont provide free labor because its less than 10 miles & doesnt cover costs at 1975 cab rates we will fire you.
> 
> thats duress coersion buddy
> 
> ...


Not true... You don't get deactivated for rejecting trips. ..


----------



## DA08 (Mar 18, 2017)

topoftheworldMA said:


> not arguing
> uber is 100% organized crime
> 
> anyone whose driven for them more than 2 days knows this
> ...


Loooolllll hahahahahha... Dude you're in the wrong side of the forum ... Btw organised crime is a bit of a stretch .. .


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2017)

topoftheworldMA said:


> not arguing
> uber is 100% organized crime
> 
> anyone whose driven for them more than 2 days knows this
> ...


You're taking it too serious bro. Gas chambers? You lost me there.

Again, regardless of what you think of uber, they didnt abduct you and force you go drive your car around and take passengers. You don't like their terms, you just go offline and go find another job. Easy.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Ray2004 said:


> Happened to me only once and the lady said another driver took her and her son for the same exact trip before and he didn't cancel. It's always another uber driver


I generally tell them I once heard a story about a man who used to "stand on his head so that he could pee into his own nose". Just because he did it doesn't mean that I am going to....


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

elle149 said:


> its always at the "policeman's" - - - - - - Discretion...................


Or policewoman's.

And being handcuffed and being at a policewoman's discretion is not necessarily a bad thing. Particularly if she is a member of the highly respected Mounted Operations Unit.

.


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

everythingsuber said:


> Pretty simple don't go near the phone if you are stationary at lights.
> 
> ---
> 
> ...


I believe how Lyfts app is set up is Illegal and there could be a Class Action Down the road. You have to click the Lyft App Twice to get out of the screen which I think is dangerous and deceiving you to accidentally click on another ride that pops up. If a lawyer looked into this I think Lyft would kill this feature on their app.

One click is reasonable to where u are not going to be too distracted. Lyft just downright annoying to the point of where most of us just turn the app off because you have to click so many screens to turn down a ride and many times it is 15-20 minutes out. Lyft is ridiculous.


----------



## DA08 (Mar 18, 2017)

topoftheworldMA said:


> illegal terms in contracts arent binding
> 
> they are in breach every trip, you cannot agree to a 1975 wage period. you cannot agree to work for free or under costs
> 
> ...


Wow ... No one makes 3 dollars per hrs... What a disgruntled taxi drivers.. .



SurgeMasterMN said:


> I believe how Lyfts app is set up is Illegal and there could be a Class Action Down the road. You have to click the Lyft App Twice to get out of the screen which I think is dangerous and deceiving you to accidentally click on another ride that pops up. If a lawyer looked into this I think Lyft would kill this feature on their app.
> 
> One click is reasonable to where u are not going to be too distracted. Lyft just downright annoying to the point of where most of us just turn the app off because you have to click so many screens to turn down a ride and many times it is 15-20 minutes out. Lyft is ridiculous.


Why are youse even talking about us stuff on the aussie side? ?


----------



## eXperiment (Jun 20, 2016)

DA08 said:


> Why are youse even talking about us stuff on the aussie side? ?




"Back to perth please" - UXDriver


----------



## BuckleUp (Jan 18, 2018)

Who is John Galt? said:


> Or policewoman's.
> 
> And being handcuffed and being at a policewoman's discretion is not necessarily a bad thing. Particularly if she is a member of the highly respected Mounted Operations Unit.
> 
> .


Ha. Have you seen some of the police gals? If you've got a fat fetish, or granny kink, sure, otherwise better down half of Jack first.


----------



## fields (Jul 11, 2016)

RoboRider said:


> I had two occasions today where I had to decline rides due to no car seat. It somehow felt foolish explaining to them that their only option was to call a taxi


No need to do that, they can order Ubertaxi in their Uber app.



Bondi rider said:


> I read the article in the Sydney Morning Herald;; basically we are breaking the law every time we touch the phone to accept a ride and the car is on. The article states that for us to accept a job or touch the phone, the car should be parked and engine off. On the police eyes, we are breaking the law and Uber is just not giving an statement or taking responsibility.
> What can we do? Are cameras going to find us for touching the phone ?


Not sure why its still called the Sydney Morning herald when the article relates to Melbourne Uber drivers. Probably because they have just about sacked all their journalists and now have to share articles with The Age.


----------



## Helpfull (Jan 5, 2019)

*Uber drivers complain they are forced to break the law to do their job*
*By Timna Jacks*
11 January 2019 -

Uber driver Jayesh* tapped his phone just once when a police car pulled him over.

A new trip had just popped up on the driver's Uber app on his phone, which was mounted to his car.

So Jayesh made sure he stopped at the traffic lights in Greensborough in Melbourne's north-east, before tapping his screen to accept the trip.

But the fact that his car was stationary, or that he was working as an Uber driver didn't sway the police officer who handed him a ticket: a $484 fine and the loss of four demerit points.

Jayesh is among tens of thousands of Uber drivers across the country who are frequently having to weigh up whether they should break the law to do their job.

Advertisement








Uber driver *Jayesh was fined for using his Uber app while driving.Credit:Luis Enrique Ascui

Drivers can legally use a phone while they are driving if it's in a holder, but only for phone calls, music or GPS.

Using a phone under any other circumstance is illegal even if the car is stationary (waiting at red traffic lights). The car's engine must be switched off.

This poses a problem for Uber drivers who are being offered new trips on the app while they are behind the wheel, and in many cases completing another trip.

The company argues it is the drivers' responsibility to accept trips legally, but drivers have 15 seconds at most to accept a trip before losing the job.

Stopping a car within 15 seconds would be highly dangerous if the driver was travelling fast or on a freeway where there is no safe stopping area.

In many cases, drivers are forced to touch their phones when passengers add to or change their stops during their journey.

Jayesh accepts that he has broken the law.

But he wants to know why Uber was given the green light to operate in Australia if tens of thousands of its drivers frequently broke the law to do their job.

He is among other Melbourne drivers who are asking similar questions on online forums.

"In simple terms, Uber wants me to use the mobile phone while driving," Jayesh said.

"If I don't take these trips, I'll miss out on work and my earnings will drop. I won't make as much money.

"Either the whole app needs to change, or there must be a provision for people who are driving ride-share vehicles to allow them to touch their mobile screen if they want to operate these apps legally."

An Uber spokeswoman said drivers were independent contractors and were therefore not required to accept trips.

The accessibility that comes with the phone app is a key feature of the ride-share company's success.

"We know that it is not uncommon for the average driver - not just those who use Uber's platform - to use technology to help navigate their route," she said.

"We continue to work hard to ensure that driver distractions are kept to an absolute minimum. We remain focused on exploring ways to reduce driver distraction with the overall goal of sharing our learnings with all drivers on our roads."

Taxi drivers also have to tap a screen when a new job appears on the despatch system attached to the car's dashboard.

But this system is exempted from the road rules, so police do not issue penalty notices to drivers accepting trips while driving.

13CABS' general manager David Samuel said taxi drivers also won't receive alerts about new jobs while they are completing a trip, which lowers the chance of them touching the screen while driving.

He said the fact that taxi drivers did not have to use their mobile phones to do their work meant that taxi services were safer.

"Our system is superior in terms of safety, and in very simple terms, our device fits within the law.

"There is no law as far as I'm aware that says that you can't accept the job, but the laws on mobile phones are very clear."

Commercial Passenger Vehicles Victoria's chief executive Aaron de Rozario acknowledged that in the rideshare industry, "technology and the different ways people use technology has progressed faster than regulation".

He said it was up to the transport companies to ensure that drivers were using their apps or other technology safely.

Loading
A Victoria Police spokesman said police would not necessarily be able to discern if a motorist was a ride-share driver, "but in any case, these drivers would be treated the same as anyone else detected using a mobile phone and issued an infringement notice".

Across Australia, there are 3.8 million regular Uber riders and 62,000 active driver-partners.

_Jayesh's name has been changed_

License this article


----------



## ECOMCON (Dec 30, 2018)

everythingsuber said:


> Pretty simple don't go near the phone if you are stationary at lights.
> 
> ---
> 
> ...


Idea!!!
Don't mount the phone high up.
Mount it low where no one can view u tapping it Nor ur Johnson


----------



## DA08 (Mar 18, 2017)

eXperiment said:


> "Back to perth please" - UXDriver


Lol ... I'm still in the same country - in the aussie side of the forum . . 



fields said:


> No need to do that, they can order Ubertaxi in their Uber app.
> 
> Not sure why its still called the Sydney Morning herald when the article relates to Melbourne Uber drivers. Probably because they have just about sacked all their journalists and now have to share articles with The Age.


Uber taxi? Is that a separate app?


----------



## trexgq (Jan 13, 2019)

I think this is controversial. Most of the SatNav (TomTom) and even in-car SatNav will need driver to interact and a lot of time may require them to be driving (not stopping). this should not just apply to Uber app.


----------



## RoboRider (Aug 26, 2018)

trexgq said:


> I think this is controversial. Most of the SatNav (TomTom) and even in-car SatNav will need driver to interact and a lot of time may require them to be driving (not stopping). this should not just apply to Uber app.


Go read the rules and you may understand. SatNav devices come under a different rule (299) to that for phones (300).


----------



## zanboor (Jan 21, 2018)

If the cops want to find an excuse to give you a ticket they will find it mate! 

Back in England a few years ago, this young lady had a sip of water while stationary at red traffic lights. the cops saw her and issued her a ticket saying she was not in full control of her car! The news escalated in the media and was going on and on for months! 

Now we can’t touch this and the other while driving! I remember I used to smoke while driving, no cops said anything then! 
Dear cops, can I bl00dy breath while I drive?!


----------



## trexgq (Jan 13, 2019)

RoboRider said:


> Go read the rules and you may understand. SatNav devices come under a different rule (299) to that for phones (300).


Gotcha, BUT, really?.... they cause same distraction....


----------



## fields (Jul 11, 2016)

DA08 said:


> Lol ... I'm still in the same country - in the aussie side of the forum . .
> 
> Uber taxi? Is that a separate app?


Available on the Uber app in Sydney only


----------



## Scottie B (Oct 18, 2016)

A big fines and loss of points, all for a $6 trip


----------



## DeeDoo (Jan 12, 2019)

They have to cut us some slack, we are all just $5 potato farmers trying to make a living!


----------



## D-River (Mar 13, 2018)

zanboor said:


> If the cops want to find an excuse to give you a ticket they will find it mate!
> 
> Back in England a few years ago, this young lady had a sip of water while stationary at red traffic lights. the cops saw her and issued her a ticket saying she was not in full control of her car! The news escalated in the media and was going on and on for months!
> 
> ...


You used to smoke in your Rideshare car??


----------



## Apollo (Jan 27, 2017)

DeeDoo said:


> They have to cut us some slack, we are all just $5 potato farmers trying to make a living!


Except for Scottie B and kaycee who never has,a bad day.


----------



## Thing (Oct 7, 2016)

Dhaw said:


> COP OUT. An Uber spokeswoman said drivers were independent contractors and were therefore not required to accept trips.


There are so many drivers that uber can simply ignore a minority complaining & thus they insult their _partners _by referring to you as Independent Contractors when they don't give a toss OR _partners _when they want your support...


----------



## zanboor (Jan 21, 2018)

D-River said:


> You used to smoke in your Rideshare car??


No mate, only in my private car when I was a smoker. Having said that, I have seen a few ants at the AP puffing a siggy while driving


----------



## D-River (Mar 13, 2018)

zanboor said:


> No mate, only in my private car when I was a smoker. Having said that, I have seen a few ants at the AP puffing a siggy while driving


So have I!! It fkn' Disgusting.

I had one rider ask if he could smoke in the car.
I said not a chance.
He said he asked because the had a driver that let him smoke and had a smoke with him.

That should be illegal or against Uber's rules.

I'm a smoker, currently.... working on quitting, but would never ever smoke in the car.

Even as a smoker when a pax hops in my car after having a smoke, it smells horrible. It must smell worse for a non smoker.

Tell me it's against rideshare law/rules.... please


----------



## Duderx (Oct 13, 2016)

D-River said:


> So have I!! It fkn' Disgusting.
> 
> I had one rider ask if he could smoke in the car.
> I said not a chance.
> ...


Your car is your workplace, therefore just tell them it's an OH&S issue. No smoking in the workplace.


----------



## D-River (Mar 13, 2018)

Duderx said:


> Your car is your workplace, therefore just tell them it's an OH&S issue. No smoking in the workplace.


Nah, I don't need to justify why. I just tell them no.

What I meant was the drivers that allow it, is it against any rideshare (Uber mainly, as we know the others don't have policies, lol) policies??


----------



## zanboor (Jan 21, 2018)

D-River said:


> Nah, I don't need to justify why. I just tell them no.
> 
> What I meant was the drivers that allow it, is it against any rideshare (Uber mainly, as we know the others don't have policies, lol) policies??


I'm pretty sure I read it somewhere that no smoking while rideshareing. Will have to find out where


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

Ray2004 said:


> https://www.smh.com.au/business/wor...-the-law-to-do-their-job-20190110-p50qm8.html
> 
> And child in taxi without carseat is OK too. Should we all just paint our car yellow and put cab stickers on?
> 
> ...


Taxis are subject to regulation by the state and federal regulators as to what they must do, who they must pick up, the fares they can charge, etc. Uber are just guys and gals in their private automobiles doing their own thing on their Side Hustle.

Uber came up with a business plan where their vehicles weren't taxis and weren't regulated, so they just have to obey the same laws as every other driver on the road. Not treated any differently that anyone else going out on a Sunday drive.

Uber doesn't want to subject itself to this kind of regulation and expense as it would cut into the profits.


----------



## D-River (Mar 13, 2018)

I_Like_Spam said:


> Taxis are subject to regulation by the state and federal regulators as to what they must do, who they must pick up, the fares they can charge, etc. Uber are just guys and gals in their private automobiles doing their own thing on their Side Hustle.
> 
> Uber came up with a business plan where their vehicles weren't taxis and weren't regulated, so they just have to obey the same laws as every other driver on the road. Not treated any differently that anyone else going out on a Sunday drive.
> 
> Uber doesn't want to subject itself to this kind of regulation and expense as it would cut into the profits.


You make me feel so British, driving an automobile!

If I hopped in an Uber car that smelt like someone had been smoking in it, I would rate them 1* and write to Uber to let them know.

Just because it's thier car, doesn't mean they can uphold a decent standard that most of us would expect when paying to ride with them.

And that's coming form a current but soon to be ex smoker.

Just like you wouldn't expect to get in and the driver have rubbish everywhere.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

everythingsuber said:


> Pretty simple don't go near the phone if you are stationary at lights.
> 
> ---
> 
> ...


True story!! 

Last week a friend of mine reported the same outrageous ticket.


----------



## Bbonez (Aug 10, 2018)

I click on a feature thread and the first two responses are about how it's a duplicate thread. How come the original didn't become featured?


----------



## zanboor (Jan 21, 2018)

I_Like_Spam said:


> Taxis are subject to regulation by the state and federal regulators as to what they must do, who they must pick up, the fares they can charge, etc. Uber are just guys and gals in their private automobiles doing their own thing on their Side Hustle.
> 
> Uber came up with a business plan where their vehicles weren't taxis and weren't regulated, so they just have to obey the same laws as every other driver on the road. Not treated any differently that anyone else going out on a Sunday drive.
> 
> Uber doesn't want to subject itself to this kind of regulation and expense as it would cut into the profits.


Well, we pay a fee for our plate to be commercial, we pay a fee to be accredited driver, we pay yearly to check our car by those monkeys, we stick a bl00dy sticker on the windshield. We pay GST, most of us pay second income tax! 
Mate I don't think we are the ordinary people driving on a Sunday anymore.


----------



## El Janitor (Feb 22, 2016)

I'm pretty sure I've broken many laws driving UBER without ever knowing it.


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

everythingsuber said:


> Pretty simple don't go near the phone if you are stationary at lights.
> 
> ---
> 
> ...


They could fix this by making voice recognition acceptance of calls. Not that I want to help Uber/Lyft at all...


----------



## MyPeeps (Sep 18, 2018)

DA08 said:


> or bring a child seat.... Lol


"We are not going very far. Well just hold the baby really tight. Well tip you on the app."

It's usually the welfare mooches who don't have car seat. They don't care their baby could become a projectile.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

everythingsuber said:


> *Uber drivers complain they are forced to break the law to do their job*


Sometimes I despair, I really do.

Über has been around for what, eight or nine years? A Johnny Come Lately addition to lawlessness if ever there was one. This is just systemic throughout society and it is beginning to get a little tedious. The Snowflake Society has now permeated, infused and pervaded the Über Brotherhood and Sisterhood and Non-Binary Genderhood and ......(god help me!)

"Über drivers complain they are forced to break the law to do their job" - Well suck it up baby!

Murderers, thieves, con artists, bootleggers and a whole bunch of other 'professions' have had to deal with this since time immemorial. They don't complain! They just get on with the business of murdering, thieving and all the other stuff they do.

Get a grip you Über drivendrivers !! Aspire to be like them. Raise your sights. This is not pre-school. If you want to drive in the fast lane, you have to run the gauntlet, you have to break the law.

.


----------



## fredfroogle (Jan 14, 2019)

Hey all!
New to the forum... joined this week.
I have a full time job, and do uber eats in winnipeg whenever I have some spare time or get bored at home.
I've been a little worried about getting a cell phone ticket for using the uber app on the road, and cell phone tickets here in manitoba cost $672, 5 demerits, and an immediate 3-day license suspension. No way I want to get hit with that.
So I had an idea...
Buy a bluetooth mouse that I can keep down low out of sight, use that to control my phone while keeping the phone up on my dash mount.
Thoughts?


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

ST DYMPHNA son said:


> ...whoever does not understand that 100% of the responsibilities is on driver deserves all what is coming... Über spend Zillions of dollars on "shrinks" whose conclusion was that an average driver is stupid and greedy...Über does not have to lobby for changes of the law,there is enough stupid drivers who will take a risk of a few hundreds dollars in fines or losing driving license to earn $10...moron drivers don't even stop further requests while on the trip,therefore potentially "killing the surge"and protecting from accidental ping coming and "automatically touching the screen,-Greed,Greed,Greed you stupid b........d if you act like this...


Calling people stupid is not a solution to a problem. It just makes you seem unstable.

I don't believe much in "blame the victim" when it's much more productive in this case to blame the perpetrator.


----------

